# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Daortiz en Bilbao. ¿cuando?

## queco

Me comentan que Daortiz actúa proximamente en Bilbao.
¿Alguien sabe algo?
Fechas, lugar, donde comprar entradas....

----------

